# ITV on a 4yr old car



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Hi peeps, how do you go about getting an ITV on a car that is now in it's 4th year (so now eligible for ITV) - I was under the impression I should have received something in the post to take to a garage BUT as I only bought it in Feb, I think because it was registered elsewhere at the time of the tax reminders going out, the ITV request will have gone to the old owner

Any ideas? Can I take it to a garage and just ask them to do an ITV? I have registration docs ok and in my name


----------



## youngagepensioner (May 18, 2009)

Yes, I'm sure you don't need the reminder. You might have to book in advance though - you can do it by phone or online.

--- ITV VEIASA ---

(You don't take it to the garage though= you take it to an ITV station - I think a list of them come up when you do the online booking).


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

donz said:


> Hi peeps, how do you go about getting an ITV on a car that is now in it's 4th year (so now eligible for ITV) - I was under the impression I should have received something in the post to take to a garage BUT as I only bought it in Feb, I think because it was registered elsewhere at the time of the tax reminders going out, the ITV request will have gone to the old owner
> 
> Any ideas? Can I take it to a garage and just ask them to do an ITV? I have registration docs ok and in my name


I wasn't very confident of taking our car myself, so I took it to our local garage and they checked the car over and took it for me. Cost me a bit more, but the car was back the same afternoon


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Yes it will probably have gone to the old address, as will the reminder for the tax. If I were you I would only go there of you have good hearing and speak spanish, otherwise as said, get a garage to do it for you 

If you go yourself, you dont normally need an appointment and I suggest getting there early to register your papers etc


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Yes it will probably have gone to the old address, as will the reminder for the tax. If I were you I would only go there of you have good hearing and speak spanish, otherwise as said, get a garage to do it for you
> 
> If you go yourself, you dont normally need an appointment and I suggest getting there early to register your papers etc


Even a lot of spanish people use a garage or freelancer to do their ITV for them, costs a bit more, but it's quite a good service. My mechanic picks up the car the evening before, checks it over and then drives it to the test station the next morning. Last time I had my car back by 9.00 in the morning.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Weve taken our to the Malaga ITV station several times no problem, my dad (78yrs) has taken his he speaks no Spanish but still managed fine.You can book by internet or over the phone they speak (English) but many people just turn up. When you arrive book in and ask that they call your name rather than car reg as this is the most difficult bit to understand.


----------



## youngagepensioner (May 18, 2009)

stevelin said:


> Weve taken our to the Malaga ITV station several times no problem, my dad (78yrs) has taken his he speaks no Spanish but still managed fine.You can book by internet or over the phone they speak (English) but many people just turn up. *When you arrive book in and ask that they call your name rather than car reg as this is the most difficult bit to understand*.



A good tip, however, when we went to Balanegra ITV station last week, they now have a board that lights up with your registration number and the line you need to go in. Much easier!


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

We do ours in Malaga ( Guadalhorce) and this year (October) for the first time, they had done away with those terrible Walkie Talkie things while the man is underneath the car. Instead there was a team of two charming young men who asked me to get out as soon as I had entered the shed and they took it through between them....ten minutes tops! Apart from having to explain the intricacies of a transmission brake for the hand brake test (I Have an Old Range Rover) it all went v. smoothly. the easiest yet. Hope this is the way forward; 10 out 10 for effort and inovation :clap2:


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

DGT is going to replace (supplement?) postal reminders of forthcoming ITV tests with electronic notifications via DEV (Dirección Electrónica Vial) but you need an electronic signature to access it. It is the same procedure by which you register to receive notification of infractions and fines.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

peeps I have tried to book the ITV online but keep getting the error

•La fecha de matrícula o el bastidor no se corresponden con la matrícula introducida.

any ideas why? Do I have to call to book instead?


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

I had the same and have owned the car for 8 years so phoned them instead they speak english


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

country boy said:


> We do ours in Malaga ( Guadalhorce) and this year (October) for the first time, they had done away with those terrible Walkie Talkie things while the man is underneath the car.


I hate that bit of the test. My Spanish is perfectly adequate to understand what they want but I can't bloody well hear them. Last time there was a lorry in the next lane doing some kind of emissions test I think - it was bedlam - couldn't hear a thing. So the tester came up and reached in through the window to do the necessary looking at me like I'm pond-slime for not understanding him. And the dog attacked him.


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

donz said:


> peeps I have tried to book the ITV online but keep getting the error
> 
> •La fecha de matrícula o el bastidor no se corresponden con la matrícula introducida.
> 
> any ideas why? Do I have to call to book instead?


Keep on refreshing the page until you get the option to enter the 'bastidor' then enter the last six digits of the chassis number. The date of first registration option rarely works.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

nope bloomin' thing is still giving me the same error


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

Do you use 'NoScript' or any other script blocking program? If so you have to allow 'itvcita.com'.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

not that I am aware of.....any pop ups or anything I get asked for by my program. Have just tried my father-in-laws computer that has nothing on it but bare bones and can't do it on there either grrr! Thanks guys though


----------

